
The Future of Apache Beam, Now a Top-Level Apache Software Foundation Project - miggyzerp21
https://www.talend.com/blog/2017/01/13/future-apache-beam-now-top-level-apache-software-foundation-project/
======
fhoffa
Related: I've been collecting this and all other relevant articles about
Apache Beam on
[https://reddit.com/r/dataflow/](https://reddit.com/r/dataflow/).

Disclaimer: I'm Felipe Hoffa, and I work for Google Cloud.
[http://twitter.com/felipehoffa](http://twitter.com/felipehoffa)

(not using yet
[https://reddit.com/r/apachebeam/](https://reddit.com/r/apachebeam/) as the
combined volume is still too low)

------
kakoni
Digging into beam, is there a example where one loads csv data, does some
basic transformations and sends results to bigquery?

